# Black Self Litter



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

On May May 13, my Broken Black doe Patches had her last litter.
She had 13, but I culled it down to 8 the first day, and have since then culled it to 5.
4 Girls & 1 boy.

Pictures:

































Im going to take a picture of them today and add it later


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Gorgeous little ones


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Their little pink feet are so cute!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
Im working on blacker blacks (if that makes sense)
These girls(& 1 boy) are darker then their parents, but I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Windy--just out of curiosity how many varieties are you working on? Because I know you're working on brindles too, so I was just wondering. Good looking babies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im working on a few.
Blacks are must my side project though. I tend to get blacks in alot of my litters, so I breed the darkest ones together and keep going with those.
I have Black, Blue, Chocolate, Dove,Lilac,Recessive Yellow,Merle(black/blue), Roan(chocolate) and brindles.
My main focus is going to be blues,but I have to get some more to work with.

I left my camera in the truck, so I'll have to upload pictures later.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, color me impressed. I could never imagine working with so many! Of course, my mousery has to fit all on a four foot by four foot shelving unit, so I'm a bit limited.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I would really like to work on fewer varties,but I cant pick. So Im just going to keep breeding them all and after awhile, Im going to see what looks the best type wise and go from there. 
My husband is building me a room for all of my mice, which is why I dont feel the need to only breed a few,lol. Right now they all are in our living room.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Heres a picture from today:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I see definite improvements. They're small, but they're there. And that's what counts.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, Im slowly gettng there 
My earlier litters had lighter tails, more white on their feet, more yellow hairs,etc


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

.............wants one!!!


----------

